# Zarie is now 9 weeks old



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

pictures removed


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, her eyes are really wonky. Do you have a contract that specifies she is guaranteed ? I'm afraid those eyes would be a bit of a worry to me. I'd want a clean check from the vet before a commitment. Hydrocephalus comes to mind, although she doesn't have the typical look of that. Perhaps it is just the picture. Do you have any other pics of her? What does she weigh?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't want to upset you either, but she definitely looks hydro to me...as Tracy, Brody's momma said. Their eyes can be a tish wonky, but definitely not THAT much...

Also...that puppy in those pictures isn't 9 weeks old, there's no way IMO. I don't know a WHOLE lot, but either it was premature or is underdeveloped...it MAX looks 5ish weeks old to me.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Zarie is blind in one eye....the left eye...she has been vet checked and checked out fine...I think the eye muscle in the right might be weak....she weighs 8 ozs.....thanks for your input but we are not overly concerned...we have a chihuahua who is blind in one eye...and are quite used to people thinking she looks a bit ' wonky "


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well if its blindness, that's totally different then. That isn't life threatening...I think we often worry when eyes are pushed to the sides and the head appears large it can be hydrocephalus which is deadly, and not altogether uncommon in a chihuahua. It makes more sense now.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

flippedstars said:


> I don't want to upset you either, but she definitely looks hydro to me...as Tracy, Brody's momma said. Their eyes can be a tish wonky, but definitely not THAT much...
> 
> Also...that puppy in those pictures isn't 9 weeks old, there's no way IMO. I don't know a WHOLE lot, but either it was premature or is underdeveloped...it MAX looks 5ish weeks old to me.


I am sorry but you are totally wrong...I know the exact day she was born...her breeder is a dear friend of mine.... she vet checked out fine on Aug 31st...and is meeting all her milestones....


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww bless you for taking in a special needs pup!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think she has Hydro. Her eyes are a classic sign. Blindness does not push the eyes out to the side that way  If not that, other health issues. She can be 9 weeks old though. All of mine looked "underdeveloped" at that age.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awww she is a sweetie , so glad she is going to a loving home x


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhh bless...she is soooo pretty ....and she has such a cute name.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

A milestone that should be met by 4.5 weeks: eating soft food. By 5 weeks...dryer soft food. By 7 weeks, hard food. If you know her date of birth, you know her date of birth...8 oz is very, very small for a 9 week puppy, which I'm sure contributes to her looking so young. She still may have been born early or not had as good positioning in the womb. I was wrong, then, since you know her date of birth, about actual age. She's a gorgeous color and I hope she stays nice and healthy for you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

nabi said:


> Zarie is blind in one eye....the left eye...she has been vet checked and checked out fine...I think the eye muscle in the right might be weak....she weighs 8 ozs.....thanks for your input but we are not overly concerned...we have a chihuahua who is blind in one eye...and are quite used to people thinking she looks a bit ' wonky "


Do you know what caused the blindness in the left eye? 

Wow, 8 ounces at 9 weeks! She is a teensy thing!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I have to agree with the others, she looks hydro, with those eyes wonky like that, and the shape of her head, we thought Zoey was just cross eyed, but found out she was Hydro. Even though it is a friend, I would make sure you have a health contract on her, as blindness is not a normal puppy thing, and can go hand in hand with Hydro. Zarie is an adorable puppy though.

Wanted to add, Zoey met all of her milestones, we didn't discover her Hydro till she was a year and a half old and started having seizures and passing out, and has a bubble on the top of her head.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup I didnt get see the pics but I wish her health and love


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Why did you take her pictures down?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zarie's new mom, we aren't trying to be rude, we just don't want to see you get hurt. Hydrocephalus is NOT a fun disease, most dogs don't live past 6 months if they have it. Zarie is adorable, but based on my experience and research something isn't right. A 'general' vet visit won't necessarily find hydro, it depends on the vet and if the dog is showing symptoms. Looking back Zoey's only symptom as a pup was stubborn and difficult/slow to train/learn. But that's also a chihuahua trait to some extent so we didn't think anything of it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The only way to know for sure if she has Hydro is to ultrasound her head. But the first tale tale signs are slow growth, eyes going east/west, large skull, poor coordination, etc. I not only see that her eyes are set east/west but they are "bulging” which means she has cranial pressure from the fluid already. We don't like to see anyone here get hurt. Getting a new pup and finding out it has severe health issues such as Hydro is heartbreaking. We just want you to be prepared. Honestly, with so many signs already showing, I wouldn't bring her home until she has had a scan to know for certain the extent of the condition. Sometime in mild cases it can be treatable as it is with Zoey, but often times it doesn't turn out that way.  We are just trying to help, so please don't take it as we are being critical. We could all be wrong. Maybe it’s just the pics. But please have her checked out by a Vet that specializes in neurology. It could save you a lot of heartbreak, and a lot of money.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmm, It's a shame I worked all day and missed the pics of this little baby. Not only am I seeing everyone say she's a doll, but I would like to learn from this as well. I have never seen a puppy with possible hydro and would have liked to see what everyone is talking about. Guess I'll have to go google now... 
I hope little Zarie is a healthy baby and gets to come home with you! Good luck!

ETA:Well my google search did me no good... While the human pictures were definitely noticeable, the chi's all looked pretty normal... Super bummed now...


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think itis great that everyone posted advice about the possibility of this dog having hydro and explaining that not every vet can see if aa dog may have it. I had never even heard of it before now I wish I could have seen pics. I think having resources and people with experience giving advice to ward off possible heart ache is important.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I will put a lil something together on Hydro and post it in another thread for those that want to know more about it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> I will put a lil something together on Hydro and post it in another thread for those that want to know more about it.


That would be awesome!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

naww i missed the pics of your little girl but i really hope she is ok


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

TLI said:


> I will put a lil something together on Hydro and post it in another thread for those that want to know more about it.


Would be so great, TLI. I've done research over it, but I'm sure I could learn more and am always into learning.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww u should put the pic of your lil baby back up ... shes sooo pretty and really tiny....what a lil cutie she is...and i wish you the best of look with your new lil baby....xxx


----------

